# Chicken Bone 4/10



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Fished 1 rod double pompano rig with live sand fleas. Fished for three hours (1p-4p) and caught 4 catfish. Hope yall had better luck than I did.
Tony


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Appreciate your post. They're comin'!

joe


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Why do they call that area "Chicken Bone" beach? I know that is the area at the Ft Pickens gates, but have never figured out why they call it that.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Rcb, every time you went to the beach there were chicken bones left there,


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

http://sbpdl.net/2009/07/30/1000-chicken-bone-beach-in-penacola/

Funny read


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

over at JB 1 catfish,1 over slot redfish,1sheepshead. the sheeps head seem to like sand fleas. these are the only fish I have caught in about 3 weeks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

RCB said:


> Why do they call that area "Chicken Bone" beach? I know that is the area at the Ft Pickens gates, but have never figured out why they call it that.


Because the folks that usually packed the beach at that location tended to eat chicken and leave the bones all over the place. If you need any further description, let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

Great read! I always thought Chicken Bone Beach was in Gulf Shores.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I was trying to figure out how to say it correctly lol


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the link. Very interesting read!


----------

